# Lie angle



## ventura (Sep 13, 2011)

I recently bought some new irons but didn't get custom fit so they have standard lie and loft.

I was at the driving range today (direct golf) and one of the sales guys came with his equipment to test the lie. I hit three shots with my seven iron and results show I need two degrees upright (hitting out the toe).

I imagine it is worth getting this done but direct golf have quoted Â£30 for my full set - this does include getting them checked for the lifetime of the clubs as well.

Do you think this is a this a decent price for 4-PW and two wedges?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 14, 2011)

You don't say how you are hitting your clubs on the course. If you are playing well then there is probably no need to have them altered, after all it might just be a good sales pitch from the guy.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2011)

I would pay it.
Doesn't seem a bad price to pay for "peace of mind" does it?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2011)

If you're hitting the ball well then I don't see a rason to have it done. If not then it's a small price to pay. Having the lie correct is almost as important as having the right shaft...


----------



## Lump (Sep 14, 2011)

How are you swinging the club atm. Are you going through any swing changes? is your swing pretty settled. 

What are your static fit statistics? (Height and wrist to floor measurement)


----------



## ventura (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I've been playing casually for around 4 years but started having some lessons a few months ago so my swing is still a bit of a work in progress.

I'm hitting it a little inconsistent at the moment as with any higher handicapper. But my bad shot tends to by a strong fade/slice with my irons which is consistent with the toe digging in the ground according to what the sales guy said (which makes sense).

Unsure of my wrist to floor measurement and don't have a tap measure to hand but I'm 6'1".

I think it will be worth doing, I just wasn't sure if I should be paying Â£2 a club and the Â£30 was a bit steep.

Thanks.


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi ventura,

I am 6ft 3 and my custom fit session recommended a 2 degrees upright lie.

Out of interest, the JPX800 are cast clubs.  So how they gonna adjust them?

or you got the JPX Pro - which are forged and prob easier to adjust.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Sep 14, 2011)

Most clubfitters charge between Â£2.50 and Â£3.50 per club,to alter loft and lie,so Â£30 for 9 clubs is about right.


----------



## ventura (Sep 14, 2011)

They are the JPX800, not the pro version.

I assumed there would be no problem in changing cast clubs, after looking the mizuno website says the lie can be changed by 1 or 2 degrees either way, again I'm assuming this can be done after manufacturing.

I'll ring ahead before and check what Direct Golf say. I seem to remember seeing a sign saying clubs bent at owners risk (or equivalent) but I'd want some guarantee from them if they muck it up.

Has anyone ever had cast clubs altered and had any problems?


----------



## Lump (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm hitting it a little inconsistent at the moment as with any higher handicapper. But my bad shot tends to by a strong fade/slice with my irons which is consistent with the toe digging in the ground according to what the sales guy said (which makes sense).
		
Click to expand...

The same bad shot as myself. I was lie angle tested by my pro at the weekend. I can see in the shape of my divots the leading edge cuts first.

I had lessons at the start of the season to cure a out to in swing (and other stuff). I thought I'd got that all sorted, but apprently I've slipped ever so slightly back into it. Therefore rearing its head as a fade.

Make sure your swing is right before touching your clubs. If your swing is out your only fitting your clubs to fit an incorrect swing.

Worth asking your pro if he thinks its a swing issue or equipment causing the fade.


----------



## needmoreclub (Sep 14, 2011)

Had my JPX irons altered to 2 degrees flat, no problems on that front mate.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2011)

It can be done with cast clubs, they just need to be a bit more careful as I have heard of snappage!!


----------



## slugger (Sep 14, 2011)

Why don't you check with the pro you've been getting your lessons from? As above, i'd not really want to bend cast clubs too much!


----------



## ventura (Sep 14, 2011)

Why don't you check with the pro you've been getting your lessons from? As above, i'd not really want to bend cast clubs too much!
		
Click to expand...

He's just left the club I was getting lessons at and I'm not sure if I'm going to start up with anyone else over winter yet.

Thanks for everyones help, I think I'll check what their policy is regarding snapping/damaging the clubs before I have it done, but hopefully will be OK if others haven't had problems.


----------



## ventura (Sep 16, 2011)

Rang them up today to ask about their policy if a club breaks and they said all clubs are bent at owners risk.

I asked how often they did break and the sales guy said he has broken two but has altered quite a few clubs. Obviously expressed my concern at having to pay out of my own pocket if any break and then he started getting all narky so I've cancelled.

Will wait until I join a club/get another pro and ask them to do it I think.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 16, 2011)

The ball does not slice because the toe digs in and opens the face. The ball slices because a clubface which is too flat for you has a naturally opened clubface, whether you even strike the ground or not. It's basic 'O' level/GCSE Physics or Maths.

Same as hitting the ball off a lie below your feet.

I would have no qualms about letting a competent pro or clubfitter bend them. He wouldn't do so beyond manufacturers tolerances (usually 2 degrees for cast, 4 for forged) and they are unlikely to break.

Whether Direct Golf meets the definition of 'competent pro' is possibly another discussion.


----------

